# Are you a Dog or Cat person?



## Lmaze (Jun 7, 2015)

I grew up with cats and love them. I have recently rescued a dog and now love them! Cats are just way easier and I am not having to come home to take my puppy out.

BUT

In regards to AC:NL... Do you like the cats or the dogs?? The Cats are pretty darn cute!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 7, 2015)

For me, in real life, I can't decide they are both just too adorable! But in the games, I'd have to go with cats.


----------



## ams (Jun 7, 2015)

My answer is the same in and out of the game...umm I'm guessing you can tell from my sig


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 7, 2015)

I like both, in both real life and the game.  I'm more of a cat person.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jun 7, 2015)

always cats...
I dunno, don't really love a lot of dog villagers. Butch and Mac, I had in City Folk... love both of them. but that's about it


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't really like either of them in real life because I have horrible allergies towards animals. (especially cats and dogs) As for ACNL I do like both, but I think most of the cats look cool.


----------



## Liseli (Jun 7, 2015)

Since Lolly is an adorable kitten, I like the cats more.


----------



## Diabman (Jun 8, 2015)

I like both cats and dogs in person, but in regards to NL, I love the cats. Mitzi is my favorite villager (tied with Carmen, anyways), and Olivia is probably my second favorite.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2015)

I dislike both in real life but in animal crossing i love the cats so much


----------



## patriceflanders (Jun 8, 2015)

both

we have a little zoo here (3 dogs, 3 cats and a horse)...

if I was made to choose - adore cats slightly more


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jun 8, 2015)

I like both.  There is something about them that I like about them but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 8, 2015)

Acnl wise, the cats because they are sooooo cute but IRL I like dogs more, cuz u can play with them at the park (○'ω'○)


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Ive been a cat person my entire life. I have never lived without at least one cat in my house. I have had a dog before and she was perfect, an elderly husky who was super cute and lazy but i just dont like any kind of dogs. My own dog was good for me and no other dog will ever compare to her. So i prefer cats, since pretty much any cat will do for me aha


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 8, 2015)

I love cats.    We used to have six because we took in two that one of our neighbors let outside and claimed they weren't theirs; they were clinging to our screen door during one winter, just skin and bones :/.  We ended up having to find them better homes since they didn't get along with my other four cats (one whom is with my sister now since she's now married and living somewhere else).  

If you want to know how much I love cats, I made a confession on tumblr on the "_Dragon Age_ Confessions" blog saying: "If there are any cats in Dragon Age: Inquisition, I hope you won’t be able to kill them. I know that things in the game aren’t “real,” but it always [made me mad] me off or depressed me in the past knowing or seeing players killing non-combatant cats (such as Mr. Bigglesworth in WoW or the cats in the blood elf starting area). I apologize if this sounds stupid to anyone. I just needed to get this out of my system." It sometimes was hard for me to have to kill wild cats (that attacked me first or for a quest).


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Dogs for sure both in game and out!! But I do like the cats in game too


----------



## AcidLucidity (Jun 8, 2015)

In-person, I would have to say neither. However, in NL I would say I like the cats over the dogs. At least to me, the cats seems more interesting than the dogs.


----------



## seoanalyst (Jun 9, 2015)

I love cat as well as dog. Both are my pets.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm a cat person IRL, but I like the dogs in NL better for reasons unknown


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 9, 2015)

I love dogs generally a lot more but there are some really cute cat characters in AC.


----------



## HHoney (Jun 9, 2015)

Dogs IRL... Cats in AC!
Besides Cherry, I just don't feel like the dogs in AC "feel" like dogs. Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## eggs (Jun 9, 2015)

dog person. i love my dog and all the other dogs in the world.


----------



## Sherra (Jun 9, 2015)

100% gotta say Cats in real life, but in-game, I definitely appreciate both. I adore Cherry and Lucky as the dogs in my town as well as Ankha, Felicity, and Lolly for the cats.


----------



## Two (Jun 9, 2015)

Grew up in a dog loving family. I've always adored cats.
They're just as cute ingame.


----------



## Biskit11 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dogs in both.


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Jun 10, 2015)

In real life I prefer dogs over cats but i do like both
In game terms however I really enjoy the cats more. The only dogs I really like in the series are Isabelle and Digby and then the wolves [ which I don't count as a part of the dogs in the game]


----------



## Autaven (Jun 10, 2015)

Dog person in life (my husband and I have 3). 

In game, I tend to prefer the dogs over cats too though :]


----------



## cannolis (Jun 10, 2015)

Dogs, I've been surrounded by dogs my whole life, so I relate and understand them more than cats.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jun 10, 2015)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I don't really like either of them in real life because I have horrible allergies towards animals. (especially cats and dogs) As for ACNL I do like both, but I think most of the cats look cool.



Same here. I'm horribly allergic to cat and dog fur, but that doesn't mean I don't like them. I'm fine with other animals though, which I always found strange. Anyway, in ACNL I prefer the cats. Especially Kitty and Olivia, I think they look pretty


----------



## eevahna (Jun 10, 2015)

in irl, i was a dog person and i just didnt wanna like cats but now i want one ;v ; they loook so cute and fluffy
but in acnl, the cats are very cute but.. the dogs look so nice & i love their ears !


----------



## ChocolateChips (Jun 10, 2015)

i like all animals


----------



## MayorVin (Jun 12, 2015)

Im a dog person! 
Having been working with dogs for 9 years now  (and I have a boxer so I'm very much a dog person xD)

In the game, I prefer the dogs! Ive yet to have one in my town, I have Punchy the cat, he's cute enough but i really wouldn't mind any of the dogs!


----------



## Vinewood (Jun 12, 2015)

Both. Grew up with dogs but cats are just so precious.


----------



## Brain.Boy (Jun 12, 2015)

I can say 100% I am a cat person, even though I'm allergic to them. They are adorable and so graceful. The only time I didn't like cats were when my two kittens would knead my face to wake me up.
On the contrast, I could only like 1 dog. He was a rescue and his name was Cheech. He only barked once, and he was very shy. Just as he was getting attached to me, my mom's boyfriend moved away and took Cheech with him. That made me so mad, but I got over it. 
Sad to say I don't have any of my cats now. But my mom has a puppy. He's out of control, but when he's cuddly, he's cuddly.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 13, 2015)

I wish I could say both but I'm more of a cat person.  I've had my cat, George, since I was a little kid and he's just always been there for me.  When I'm sad, he'll climb up on my lap and just let me hug him for as long as I need to.  When I'm sick, he comes and checks on me.  What's funny too is that he's very talkative. Sometimes, you swear you're holding a conversation with him because you'll be saying stuff to him and he'll meow back instantly.  I know this sounds weird but, I'm not making it up.  I swear, he had to be a person in a past life or something.


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

i love both! i really can't choose. each has their own charm. it's like picking between mac n cheese or chocolate cake. they're different but i want both haha


----------



## Xintetsu (Jun 14, 2015)

Cat person irl and in-game.


----------



## seoanalyst (Jun 25, 2015)

I love both cat and dog.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 25, 2015)

I guess I'm more of a dog person, but I do love cats too!


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 25, 2015)

DAWGS!
I loved dogs since I started to speak, all I'd want to play would be something to do with a dog.


----------



## Sienna (Jun 25, 2015)

Dog person all the way! I like cats too but Ive never had one. My first word was dog and my parents both were attacked by cats.


----------



## Melyora (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm more a dog person, though I really like cats too, but a dog fits better with me. My boyfriend on the other hand is a total cat-person XD We've recently started living together and I really want a pet to liven up the house, but we're still considering what and how we want to arrange everything.


----------



## Aichan (Jun 25, 2015)

I like both in real life but in animal crossing, cats.


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 25, 2015)

I am a dog person, I like dogs in real life, and in game.


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

Acnl: cates are cuter.

Real life: I think I'm more of a cat person, there was a stage in my life when I really wanted a dog, but now I want a cat. I'd still really like a husky tho <3


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 27, 2015)

Definetely a dog person! I've had two dogs when I was little, a chihuahua and a labrador mix. However, that was in the olden golden days... I didn't even KNOW I HAD dogs till I saw my baby tapes! But nonetheless, I'm definenely a dog person, although I love ALL animals no matter what <3


----------



## pandapples (Jun 28, 2015)

Cats IRL and in game =)


----------



## Azza (Jun 28, 2015)

I like both dogs and cats. I'd prefer not to pick out of those irl. In game I really hate the cats, and the dogs are okay I guess. I don't have any dogs nor cats as my dreamies.


----------



## riummi (Jun 28, 2015)

Im a dog person but i also really want a cat too!


----------



## Bellsprout (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm just an animal person in general, but I find that I do lean towards cats a little more than dogs. Part of that could just be that I've owned more cats than dogs over the course of my life though (mainly due to my parents' preferences).


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 28, 2015)

In real life, I think I prefer dogs over cats ever so slightly. In-game I prefer the cat villagers.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jun 28, 2015)

I have three cats in my town in-game, and I guess cats like me more than dogs in real life!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2015)

complete dog person, though I'm a sucker for kittens.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 28, 2015)

I love both but if I have to pick it's dogs.


----------



## Bjork (Jun 28, 2015)

Cats in AC >>>


----------



## inkling (Jun 28, 2015)

In real life if I had to choose I would say I prefer dogs over cats. Cats are cute and I like them, I just love dogs so much in general.

In acnl, I think the cat villagers are cuter in general, but it depends on the individual character for me I think. Overall, of the cats are super cute, but I'm not in love with all of them.  I love Kiki, Punchy and Lolly. For the dogs I like Lucky, Cookie, Cherry, and they are some other ones I'd like to have sometime like Biskit, Portia (dreamie) and Walker. So in conclusion, *I cannot decide.*


----------



## Espurr (Jun 28, 2015)

You could probably tell by my username and my town name.


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

i honestly like both in terms of real life, but in animal crossing it would have to be cats.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 29, 2015)

dog person X 10000000000


----------



## Heyden (Jun 29, 2015)

Cats, I love my kitty Crystal <3 she loves to sleep on my keyboard and cat fur gets under the keys


----------



## Miri (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm a dog person irl, but I feel like the cats are much cuter on acnl, so I like them more.~


----------



## lithiumlatte (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm scared of dogs irl, definitely a cat person for both~


----------



## Mayor Fern (Jun 29, 2015)

I like both in real life, but in game I prefer the cat villagers.


----------



## CreakySilver (Jun 29, 2015)

Mayor Fern said:


> I like both in real life, but in game I prefer the cat villagers.



Yea, pretty much same thing for me.


----------



## russiancars (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm also afraid of dogs, they're too unpredictable and generally loud for my tastes; I prefer cats, both in real life and in-game.


----------



## 19cookies (Jul 2, 2015)

100% a cat person. All my villagers are cats


----------



## Elise (Jul 2, 2015)

Cats in game, both for pets.

I've always had really lovely dogs and two cats that I didn't really connect with. One was really shy because it was abused as a kitten and wouldn't let anyone touch her except my dad (plus I was really young when she died) and the other was quite nasty and disliked all people. I did love my second cat but my parents really hated her because of how mean she was and they eventually made her live outside. We'd give her food but one day she just stopped taking it because our neighbours started feeding her and she much preferred their yard because there were no dogs so she essentially became their cat. 

However, cats have always been my favourite animal and I am getting a new cat soon which is really exciting for me. I am optimistic that this one will be nicer than the last two because we have found a really kind and ethical breeder that will socialise the kitten properly from a young age. The breeder we got our second cat from was actually pretty dodgy and more concerned with shows than anything else.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm a dog person but in game I prefer the cats ><


----------



## kkisland (Jul 2, 2015)

Cats for the win in game and out but some dog villagers are really cute


----------



## luantoine12 (Jul 2, 2015)

Dogs but I'm allergic :/


----------



## shunishu (Jul 2, 2015)

cats all the way.

although there are some cute dogs out there


----------



## biker (Jul 3, 2015)

Love dogs but i'm a cat person. Either in real life or in game.


----------



## Mango (Jul 3, 2015)

CATS IRL AND IN ACNL


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 3, 2015)

I am both


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Cat person. I've never grown up with dogs so I don't have much experience with them. My friend has a dog and he always jumps on me every time I come over, he sometimes scares me lol. Game wise, cats also.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 3, 2015)

I own dogs IRL, and they're cute in-game, but I actually prefer cats both IRL AND in-game, like Tangy. I really like cats for some reason, they're much more calm and they can do really interesting stuff.


----------



## peachy13 (Jul 4, 2015)

In real life, I can't decide!! Cats are more laid back and sleep all day (but adorable) and dogs are a bit crazy, but so loving!! I have 4 dogs and cats. In ACNL, cats are cuter though


----------



## peterquill (Jul 5, 2015)

I have three cats. I rescued one of them outside of my old work. But they're all my babies. I dunno if I could pick since I've also had two dogs too... but cats are the cutest.


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd have to picke the cats, there's more of them.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

I am a cat person in real life... I don't like how loud some dogs get. ^^;

In game... I think I still am a cat person? Unless you want to count wolves. I only like one dog, and that is butch


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 8, 2015)

That's a really hard question. I have an all dog town, and I love them. I really like cats too, and there are some great ones in new leaf. If I had to choose, I would pick dogs.


----------



## Spitty (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm a dog person but I think im learning to love cats.


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

cat person~​


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 10, 2015)

I'd say dogs but in rl I'd say cats :3


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm a cat person, both irl and ac, the only exception is daisy and lucky


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Cats, their pointy ears are so friggin cute and their little :3 smile is the best! And their eyes!

Not sure about IRL. I've had a dog but I haven't gotten to be around many cats yet.


----------



## bouncy_babs (Jul 10, 2015)

I never got this question. I mean I like both. But if someone was more of a horse person? Or was really into turtles? I guess in AC at least, I have more cat villagers than dogs. Again, I like both.


----------



## kuperforum (Jul 10, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> I like both, in both real life and the game.  I'm more of a cat person.



Cat are more enjoyable to watch bring two of them and see the magic.


----------



## rins (Jul 11, 2015)

Dog person but cat in-game :>

The selection of dog villagers aren't... as cute to me.. ;;


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 11, 2015)

AC: cat
irl: both, I really love dogs but cats are neat


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 11, 2015)

I prefer the cats. I even named my RL cat after the Mitzi, from Animal Crossing


----------



## Satu (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm definitely a dog person. My family have had dogs for my whole life and when I'll move to my own home I'm absolutely gonna get my own dog. I don't really care about cats actually (no hate). I just find dogs so much more social and like more cheerful. There are so many things you can do with them.


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

Cats are the best ^^


----------



## Owen Grady (Jul 15, 2015)

cats for real​


----------



## Klave (Jul 15, 2015)

I much prefer the cats! I have multiple cat dreamies (Kid Cat, Kabuki, Ankha) and love a lot of the others too! As for dogs, there are much less that I love or like.
But Lucky is really great from the dogs! Oh also and Isabelle too!


----------



## Perri (Jul 16, 2015)

Animal Crossing wise, I like both, but like the cats better. I've had about two really nice dogs in my entire span of playing AC and have had the majority of the cats.

In real life, I grew up not having any pets, always wanting a dog. I usually was near dogs more than cats, and my first bad experience was with a cat, but not only was that cat slightly feral, but I'm also annoying. xD Even though I own a cat and love her and couldn't ask for a better animal companion, but there's more opportunities to "meet" friendly dogs than cats, so I do understand the preferences with some people. My Dad is closer to disliking pets, and my mom grew up with both dogs and cats. No strong opinion either way.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Jul 16, 2015)

i absolutely love both cats and dogs, but i would have to say that i am a cat person since they're so soft and lazy. both dogs and cats are cute in game too


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 18, 2015)

It's funny, in real life I'm a dog person even though I have a dog, cat, and bunny, but in ACNL I'm a cat person even though both Lucky and Whitney (wolf but close enough to a dog right?) are two of my dreamies. Go figure


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 18, 2015)

In real life I would have to say dogs, although I do love them both. However, in Animal Crossing I feel like the cats look so much nicer/cuter!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 18, 2015)

I've grown to like cats in real life but I really like the dog villagers better than the cat villagers from in-game.


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 18, 2015)

I like them both and I prefer dogs IRL, but the cats in AC are a bit cuter imo.


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

Game, cats, irl dogs.


----------



## Paranoid (Jul 20, 2015)

I have so many cats in my town, oh my gawd. 
I prefer dogs though. -u-


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

irl cats but in AC probably dogs.


----------



## Gerudo (Jul 22, 2015)

I am a cat person because I find dogs repulsive and most are just plain ugly. Cats on the other hand are elegant, smart, and can literally do anything a dog can, but better. Go ahead and disagree but we all know it's true. #DomesticSucks


----------



## michler (Jul 23, 2015)

Cats!!!


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

dogs in real life bc im allergic to cats and dogs r just sweeter but cats in game bc i <3 tom so much


----------



## M i l l i o (Jul 25, 2015)

I really adore the cats of AC

But I'm a dog person in rl all the way.


----------



## Locket (Jul 25, 2015)

Cats irl and game!


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 25, 2015)

I have 4 IRL cats and really wish there was an AC villager generator so I could render them as villagers. I basically have a smug, a peppy, a lazy and an uchi.


----------



## moonford (Jul 26, 2015)

I like cats in Ac and in real life, I find them easier to take car of.
Don't really like dogs they always drool on me its disgusting.


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

Cats in real life and in game.


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

Cats all the way~!


----------



## N a t (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm a cat person. I love all animals honestly, and as a kid I favored dogs as far as common pets go, but now I prefer cats for sure.


----------



## pft7 (Jul 30, 2015)

In real life I'm not a fan of either. In-game I also do not have a particular preference. How dull.


----------



## mayor-essy (Jul 30, 2015)

Cats  for sure. Also I'm too lazy for a dog.


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

Dogs.


----------

